# Intermittent Problem with Decorative Low Voltage Fixture



## mman (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a decorative fixture that is ceiling mounted. It's one of those wire sculpture fixtures of a guy parachuting. It has two blubs that connect to the wires of the fixture, both 12V. The fixture is a low voltage fixture that must have the transformer in the base which is mounted to the ceiling box. The fixture is connected to two three-way switches. My problem is, one time you flick the switch and it works and then the next time you flick the switch and it doesn't. When it is working, you can turn it on and off from both switches without a problem. When it isn't working, neither switch will do anything. The fixture is about 7-8 years old and worked fine for the first 6-7 years. THere Doesn't seem to be any problem with any thing else on that circut or in the house for that matter. This problem has been around form a while, but for the last month, I have been trying it every time I walk by the switches and I cannot determine any pattern regarding when it works and when it doesn't. Does anyone have any idea what's going on?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## kok328 (Nov 6, 2008)

You have 120VAC feeding the transformer via 2 3-way switches.
You will need a voltmeter to diagnos the problem as well as access to the J-box where the 120V ties into the transformer.  Check for 120VAC on the primary lead of the transformer, while operating both wall switches.  If at anytime you loose power except when the switches are off, you have a problem with the switch, switch wiring or wiring to the transformer.  If this checks out; check for 24VAC or VDC on the secondary side of the transformer when the wall switch is on.  If no 24V, then the transformer is bad, although intermittent, you may have to play with the switches until the fixture does not come on and then start testing.  If everything checks out from there, the only thing left is the wiring on the fixture to the lights, the lights themselves and/or the light sockets.  Give these items a visual inspection and check for continuity and shorts from point A to point B for the lighting.
That pretty much covers all components involved with your fixture and switches.


----------



## mman (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks, I will try your recommendations and post back.


----------

